# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Arsenal nhập cuộc săn đón “lão tướng” của đại kình địch

## Hellosaigon

Arsenal nhập cuộc săn đón “lão tướng” của đại kình địch

Ngay sau khi vấn đề gia hạn với Chelsea gặp trục trặc, Willian đã trở thành “mồi ngon” của nhiều CLB đình đánh như Arsenal, Liverpool.

Willian được đề nghị gia hạn thêm hai năm nhưng từ chối cơ hội ở lại Stamford Bridge, thay vào đó, anh ta yêu cầu một hợp đồng ba năm và tăng lương.



Một cuộc hội ngộ với Jose Mourinho tại Tottenham đã được mời chào như một điểm đến có khả năng cho cầu thủ chạy cánh, trong khi Arsenal cũng được cho là rất muốn bắt kịp cựu binh khi gia đình anh đang định cư ở London.

Nhưng bây giờ các báo cáo từ Brazil cho thấy một vài đối thủ nặng ký của châu Âu cũng có thể tranh cãi khi PSG và Barcelona chờ xem động thái tiếp theo của Neymar là gì.


Ngay khi biết được vấn đề trên, Liverpool và Arsenal đã có động thái quan tâm đến Willian. Phía HLV Jurgen Klopp tin rằng “lão tướng” của Chelsea sẽ nâng cấp tuyến trên của Lữ đoàn đỏ. Họ không phải chi ra số tiền quá lớn nhưng vẫn sở hữu được một trong những ngôi sao được đánh giá hàng đầu nước Anh.

Arsenal cũng nhắm đến tiền đạo đình đám Willian
Song Willian lại chỉ muốn tiếp tục sinh sống ở Luân Đôn. Chính ý định này của anh đã thu hút Arsenal – đại kình địch và cũng là “hàng xóm” của Chelsea. Theo tờ ESPN đưa tin; Pháo thủ đã nhập cuộc săn đón tiền đạo 31 tuổi cách đây không lâu.

Phóng viên Jorge Nicola khẳng định: “Arsenal đã có bước tiến mới đối với thương vụ Willian trong hôm nay. Nhưng mọi chuyện vẫn đang được các bên liên quan cân nhắc.”

Được biết, đội chủ sân Emirates sẵn sàng chấp nhận ký hợp đồng dài hạn với Willian. Tiền đạo người Brazil cũng sẽ không đơn độc ở Arsenal khi trước đó; đồng đội David Luiz của anh cũng đã chuyển nhà sang đây. Nếu thương vụ trên thành công; Willian sẽ là cầu thủ thứ 2 của Chelsea gia nhập CLB đại kình địch Arsenal trong mùa 2019/20.

Nguồn bài viết: https://oppathethao.com/arsenal-san-...dai-kinh-dich/

----------

